# The 70th week of Daniel - The last 7 years



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am a Christian and I prep...

Here is what I believe will go down...

The final 7 years of the earth as we know it will start with the signing of a peace treaty with many

Dan 9:27 And he shall confirm the covenant with many for one week: and in the midst of the week he shall cause the sacrifice and the oblation to cease, and for the overspreading of abominations he shall make it desolate, even until the consummation, and that determined shall be poured upon the desolate. 

>this WEEK is a week of years or 7 years

in the Midst or middle the confirmer of the covenant will put an end to Sacrifice and oblation... from this I believe the Jews will rebuild the temple and then the temple will be made desolate. 

Jesus mentions this event in Matthew 24
Mat 24:15 When ye therefore shall see the abomination of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, stand in the holy place, (whoso readeth, let him understand 

SO when somebody stands in the holy place (temple) we should know what is coming

Mat 24:21 For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be.

so tribulation like NEVER before and that will never be worse

Mat 24:29 Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the sun be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken: 
Mat 24:30 And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. 
Mat 24:31 And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other. 


so right AFTER this tribulation... he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other. 

sounds like a catching away to me (Rapture)...but it seems it will not be secret/silent and it will be after THE Great Tribulation.

If we look at Revelation

Rev 6:9 And when he had opened the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of them that were slain for the word of God, and for the testimony which they held: 
Rev 6:10 And they cried with a loud voice, saying, How long, O Lord, holy and true, dost thou not judge and avenge our blood on them that dwell on the earth? 
Rev 6:11 And white robes were given unto every one of them; and it was said unto them, that they should rest yet for a little season, until their fellowservants also and their brethren, that should be killed as they were, should be fulfilled. 

The Souls that had been killed for Jesus are told they must wait UNTIL after their fellow servants (Christians) are killed ...So there are still Christians witnessing. Also note that these are souls..they have not yet gotten their resurrected bodies - which should happen at the catching away (rapture)

Rev 7:9 After this I beheld, and, lo, a great multitude, which no man could number, of all nations, and kindreds, and people, and tongues, stood before the throne, and before the Lamb, clothed with white robes, and palms in their hands; 
Rev 7:10 And cried with a loud voice, saying, Salvation to our God which sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb. 
Rev 7:11 And all the angels stood round about the throne, and about the elders and the four beasts, and fell before the throne on their faces, and worshipped God, 
Rev 7:12 Saying, Amen: Blessing, and glory, and wisdom, and thanksgiving, and honour, and power, and might, be unto our God for ever and ever. Amen. 
Rev 7:13 And one of the elders answered, saying unto me, What are these which are arrayed in white robes? and whence came they? 
Rev 7:14 And I said unto him, Sir, thou knowest. And he said to me, These are they which came out of great tribulation, and have washed their robes, and made them white in the blood of the Lamb. 

we see a large crowd of people APPEAR all at once and John is told THESE are they that came out of GREAT TRIBULATION...SO they were taken away from or out of... and there were many of them..all at once

What is interesting is that we are told that WE shall not be subject to God's wrath..and we see his wrath starting just as the people are removed or that same day

Rev 6:17 For the great day of his wrath is come; and who shall be able to stand? 

SO it seems
Peace Treaty
Temple
Temple made unholy
Tribulation (satans wrath)
Rapture
God pours out his wrath

There are other things..that happen that will making prepping a needed thing...food shortages, mark of the beast, wars, famine, etc

I guess my view is considered Pre-Wrath Rapture


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I believe you are correct. There is one more thing on the prepping side that you did leave out though... Trade. There will come a time when it will be illegal to trade without the mark. We need to organize a way to trade amongst ourselves for the things we need but cannot produce because of our geographic location.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice gathering of biblical quotes. I wish I knew my scripture better. I will have to work on it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Inor said:


> I believe you are correct. There is one more thing on the prepping side that you did leave out though... Trade. There will come a time when it will be illegal to trade without the mark. We need to organize a way to trade amongst ourselves for the things we need but cannot produce because of our geographic location.


The bible says we will be unable to BUY or SELL...

I think trade will be ok..as long as it is with people you KNOW VERY WELL... no craigs list/swap meets/ or other PUBLIC things


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> The bible says we will be unable to BUY or SELL...
> 
> I think trade will be ok..as long as it is with people you KNOW VERY WELL... no craigs list/swap meets/ or other PUBLIC things


I agree. But we should get a leg up on setting up the mechanism to do so now. So how do we do that?

Edit: Excellent thread by the way.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

very nice compilation!!!
save this thread to my favorites!


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

My wife is big on the book of Ezekiel and it's warnings. Also, she reminds me that God will abandon those who abandon Israel. We've pretty much left them on their own. Folks in the little mountain Baptist church I attend feel the world is in its last days. They are people with strong faith and they prepare.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The participants that were recorded in the book of acts believed the return was imminent. The jeans witnesses have picked an imminent date every few years since the seventies. Frankly human nature is influenced best by imminent fear. Every sociological study performed will come to this conclusion. 

It is obvious to me that something is happening in society in general. Will it be what is loosely portrayed and even more loosely interpreted by the biblical scholars. Who knows. Bible*>*Ecclesiastes*>*Chapter 8*> Verse 17

◄*Ecclesiastes 8:17*►

Parallel Verses

New International Version
then I saw all that God has done. No one can comprehend what goes on under the sun. Despite all their efforts to search it out, no one can discover its meaning. Even if the wise claim they know, they cannot really comprehend it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

alterego said:


> The participants that were recorded in the book of acts believed the return was imminent. The jeans witnesses have picked an imminent date every few years since the seventies. Frankly human nature is influenced best by imminent fear. Every sociological study performed will come to this conclusion.
> 
> It is obvious to me that something is happening in society in general. Will it be what is loosely portrayed and even more loosely interpreted by the biblical scholars. Who knows. Bible*>*Ecclesiastes*>*Chapter 8*> Verse 17
> 
> ...


I do not see imminent in Acts...Can you show us the versus please...

Peter was not an imminent guy... Jesus told peter he would DIE before his return... (See John 21 below)
Jesus also said the temple would be destroyed

we do see that some were confused and had to be corrected

2Th 2:1 Now we beseech you, brethren, by the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, and by our gathering together unto him, 
2Th 2:2 That ye be not soon shaken in mind, or be troubled, neither by spirit, nor by word, nor by letter as from us, as that the day of Christ is at hand. 
2Th 2:3 *Let no man deceive you by any means*: for *that day shall not come*, except there come *a falling away first*, and *that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition*;

>the man of sin will be revealed A-when he signs a peace treaty or B. when he stands in the temple and makes it unholy<

John 21:17-19 He said to him the third time, "Simon, son of John, do you love Me?" Peter was grieved because He said to him the third time, "Do you love Me?" And he said to Him, "Lord, You know all things; You know that I love You." Jesus said to him, "Tend My sheep. (18) "Truly, truly, I say to you, when you were younger, you used to gird yourself and walk wherever you wished; but when you grow old, you will stretch out your hands and someone else will gird you, and bring you where you do not wish to go." (19) Now this He said, *signifying by what kind of death he would glorify God*. And when He had spoken this, He said to him, "Follow Me!"

many keep saying nobody knows the hour..which is from Matthew... however it is also clear that while we may not KNOW the hour....we can know when it is very close...

1Th 5:1 But of the times and the seasons, brethren, ye have no need that I write unto you. 
1Th 5:2 For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night. 
1Th 5:3 For when they shall say, Peace and safety; then sudden destruction cometh upon them, as travail upon a woman with child; and they shall not escape. 
1Th 5:4 * But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that that day should overtake you as a thief. *
1Th 5:5 Ye are all the children of light, and the children of the day: we are not of the night, nor of darkness.

Mat 24:29 *Immediately after the tribulation of those days* shall the *sun be darkened,* and the *moon shall not give her light*, and *the stars shall fall from heaven*, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken: 
Mat 24:30 And _then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven:_ and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.

and here is a verse that seems to make sense about signs...

the very first chapter in the bible..
Gen 1:14 And God said, Let there be* lights in the firmament of the heaven to divide the day from the night; and let them be for signs, and for seasons, and for days, and years: 
*


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A few years ago, I put together a small 70+ page pamphlet, complete with time lines, etc., which set forth my personal beliefs on Jesus' return.
I have a boat load of other scriptures that I believe support my position, but the following will suffice for a short discussion.

*1 Thessalonians 4:16-17* (KJV) says: 16 For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first: 
17 Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.

This tells us the "how" He will return:

•	With a shout
•	With the voice of the archangel
•	And with the trump of God

*1 Corinthians 15:52* (KJV) says: 52 In a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trump: for the trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed.

This tells us the "when" He will return:

•	At the last trump: for the trumpet shall sound

These were both penned by the same hand, same author, expecting to be a part of that event. In both cases he placed emphasis on his inclusion by using the pronoun "we" when he described the dead in Christ rising first, . . . then, . . . those of us living at this moment, . . . AND BEING CHRISTIANS, . . . will be changed from earthly beings to heavenly beings.

Most folks I talk to generally do not understand the time line of Revelation: the first 11 chapters being the chronological event line, . . . culminating in the 7th trumpet being sounded at the end of chapter 11. From there on out, . . . 12 thru 22, . . . the events stated there are nothing more than embellishments and further details that need to be "understandingly" placed back within Rev 5 thru 11.

Additionally, . . .

*John 6:39* (KJV) 39 And this is the Father's will which hath sent me, that of all which he hath given me I should lose nothing, but should raise it up again *at the last day.*

*John 6:40 *(KJV) 40 And this is the will of him that sent me, that every one which seeth the Son, and believeth on him, may have everlasting life: and I will raise him up *at the last day.*

*John 6:44* (KJV) 44 No man can come to me, except the Father which hath sent me draw him: and I will raise him up* at the last day.*

*John 6:54* (KJV) 54 Whoso eateth my flesh, and drinketh my blood, hath eternal life; and I will raise him up *at the last day.*

The phrase "at the last day" was used here by none other than Jesus in these scriptures. Having said it 4 times in such a short time frame tells me that it is indeed an important piece of information. Then comes the question: how do we interpret/understand that phrase?

•	Did He in fact mean the very *last day on earth*?
•	Was He talking about the living Christians being changed as Paul wrote in Corinthians and Thessalonians?
•	Was He referencing the resurrection of the dead?

I believe we have to marry the phrases "we shall be changed" and "at the last day" which defines a definite *"End of Tribulation, rapture of the Church"*.

Quite honestly, . . . I hope I am wrong, . . . but the above phrases are powerful, strong ideas that have nothing in all the scriptures which modify them in any way, . . . it is THE CLOSEST THING to a definite statement that can be found.

I teach my students simply this: here is my belief, . . . what I understand, . . . I suggest you prepare for this "worst case scenario", . . . and if we are correct, . . . we will be prepared, . . . if we are not correct, . . . we get to go home early. To prepare for another scenario, . . . it may bring great disappointment when it is found that the belief was indeed wrong.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> A few years ago, I put together a small 70+ page pamphlet, complete with time lines, etc., which set forth my personal beliefs on Jesus' return.
> I have a boat load of other scriptures that I believe support my position, but the following will suffice for a short discussion.
> 
> *1 Thessalonians 4:16-17* (KJV) says: 16 For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first:
> ...


Actually... his Parousia (Coming)...is not a single event... Jesus will not stand on earth when the catching away happens...his angels actually do the gathering...

The word DAY here is hēmera - Feminine the time space between dawn and dark, or the whole 24 hours (but several days were usually reckoned by the Jews as inclusive of the parts of both extremes); figuratively a period (always defined more or less clearly by the context): - age, + alway, (mid-) day (by day, [-ly]), + for ever, judgment, (day) time, while, *years.*

note that it is not like the word YOM which means EXACTLY a DAY (1 Day - 24 hours)

The earth will go on for 1,000 years after megido (Armageddon) - then satan will be released again

Jerusalem (New) will be a city forever..so the world will not END..it will be burnt up and new city will come down

LONG STORY SHORT...Christians are not going to be silently removed before the tribulation (The movie LEFT BEHIND was really a fictional account based on bad doctrine)...they will be here to witness and be murdered until just before God pours out his wrath...

I prep and think and plan and view the future based on this... I want to make it to the catching away..I would rather be caught up then beheaded or murdered in some horrible way

I often chat with atheists and make a point of telling them that if they see a peace treaty, a jewish temple, a man stand in the temple and declare himself god...they should reconsider Jesus...


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

it always worries me when someone starts a post/thread with "I am a Christian"........bible quotes wont save anyone-not even a committed Christian- in a post SHTF world, it'll be dog eat dog" (at first)and "he who blinks first is lost".


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

big paul said:


> it always worries me when someone starts a post/thread with "I am a Christian"........bible quotes wont save anyone-not even a committed Christian- in a post SHTF world, it'll be dog eat dog" (at first)and "he who blinks first is lost".


When you say SAVE...do you mean Save as in staying alive or Save as in Saved by Jesus?

and what does "he who blinks first is lost" mean????

I read your post several times just to see if I was missing something...but alas it never made sense to me...want to try again


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> When you say SAVE...do you mean Save as in staying alive or Save as in Saved by Jesus?
> 
> and what does "he who blinks first is lost" mean????
> 
> I read your post several times just to see if I was missing something...but alas it never made sense to me...want to try again


I just wonder if you realise that you may have to kill someone if "the balloon goes up" and I wonder if you can reconcile that with your beliefs("though shalt not kill" for example).


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

big paul said:


> I just wonder if you realise that you may have to kill someone if "the balloon goes up" and I wonder if you can reconcile that with your beliefs("though shalt not kill" for example).


I have no problem with KILLING somebody...

You understand that Killing and Murder are different right??

Somebody breaks into your home and you shot them..you have killed them.
You break into somebody elses home and shot them..you have murdered them.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have no problem with KILLING somebody...
> 
> You understand that Killing and Murder are different right??
> 
> ...


I thought the commandment was "though shalt not KILL"......as in to take a life-dosent matter how or why? it dosent matter to me I am not a Christian although my parents were, and please don't think I am knocking your beliefs..I AM NOT, but I wonder if some Christians(and maybe other religious persons) will have trouble pulling the trigger when the time comes..."turn the other cheek" and all that.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not see imminent in Acts...Can you show us the versus please...
> 
> Peter was not an imminent guy... Jesus told peter he would DIE before his return... (See John 21 below)
> Jesus also said the temple would be destroyed
> ...


PM sent with feedback requested.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

big paul said:


> I thought the commandment was "though shalt not KILL"......as in to take a life-dosent matter how or why? it dosent matter to me I am not a Christian although my parents were, and please don't think I am knocking your beliefs..I AM NOT, but I wonder if some Christians(and maybe other religious persons) will have trouble pulling the trigger when the time comes..."turn the other cheek" and all that.


turn the other cheek is not talking about allowing somebody to KILL YOU...

Many people THINK that... remember, the original language was not english....I think most people understand that you can kill somebody without it being murder.

I think many people may have issue with murder....and killing...not just Christians. you do have to be a Christian to have morals...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

big paul said:


> I thought the commandment was "though shalt not KILL"......as in to take a life-dosent matter how or why? it dosent matter to me I am not a Christian although my parents were, and please don't think I am knocking your beliefs..I AM NOT, but I wonder if some Christians(and maybe other religious persons) will have trouble pulling the trigger when the time comes..."turn the other cheek" and all that.


Nope. Proper transliteration is more along the lines of murder, not kill.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> Nope. Proper transliteration is more along the lines of murder, not kill.


sorry, but when I went to "Sunday school" the commandment was always though shalt not kill....nothing was said as to the manner or type of killing...as in the taking of a life(I think the preacher said something along the lines of "only god can take a life"). I am not a Christian, I was just wondering how it would affect someone with a strict religious upbringing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

big paul said:


> sorry, but when I went to "Sunday school" the commandment was always though shalt not kill....nothing was said as to the manner or type of killing...as in the taking of a life(I think the preacher said something along the lines of "only god can take a life").


I understand. Better translation would have made it more clear. Maybe this will help. Yes, it is Wiki, but it is good.

Thou shalt not kill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

big paul said:


> sorry, but when I went to "Sunday school" the commandment was always though shalt not kill....nothing was said as to the manner or type of killing...as in the taking of a life(I think the preacher said something along the lines of "only god can take a life"). I am not a Christian, I was just wondering how it would affect someone with a strict religious upbringing.


I was going to quote your procession, but it's mostly on a single page and easy enough to follow if anyone cares. Correct me if I'm over-simplifying; "Oh noes, another religious thread. Allow me to prove my own better knowledge of those things which you believe in." Am I wrong? If you want to debate thou shalt not kill, start your own thread. If you want to join in the discussion, by all means. If you're here to prove you're holier than those who seek answers in places other than you have, take a hike.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> I understand. Better translation would have made it more clear. Maybe this will help. Yes, it is Wiki, but it is good.
> 
> Thou shalt not kill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


oh I see, not what I was taught as a child. problem solved.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

big paul said:


> oh I see, not what I was taught as a child. problem solved.


It wasn't clarified in my Sunday school classes, either. Never really been covered in church, to my recollection. I think it was just understood. Assumptions. They shouldn't be made in such cases, I think. Many churches are more about doctrine and dogma and less in getting into the nuts and bolts.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I was going to quote your procession, but it's mostly on a single page and easy enough to follow if anyone cares. Correct me if I'm over-simplifying; "Oh noes, another religious thread. Allow me to prove my own better knowledge of those things which you believe in." Am I wrong? If you want to debate thou shalt not kill, start your own thread. If you want to join in the discussion, by all means. If you're here to prove you're holier than those who seek answers in places other than you have, take a hike.


yes you are wrong, I was merely asking a question. and I got my answer.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> It wasn't clarified in my Sunday school classes, either. Never really been covered in church, to my recollection. I think it was just understood. Assumptions. They shouldn't be made in such cases, I think. Many churches are more about doctrine and dogma and less in getting into the nuts and bolts.


yes, too much dogma, and wife went to a convent school which she said is even worse. both reasons why neither of us are of a religious persuasion anymore. no, that's not strictly true, we are both Pagans and wife is off the herbalist tradition and is a very "wise woman" and countrywoman.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

big paul said:


> yes you are wrong, I was merely asking a question. and I got my answer.


I don't think I was wrong, but we'll see as time goes on.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I don't think I was wrong, but we'll see as time goes on.


if your trying to provoke me it wont work, I've been on prepping forums for a long time.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I think Mark 13:32 & 33 says it all!

32"But of that day or hour no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but the Father alone. 
33"Take heed, keep on the alert; for you do not know when the appointed time will come.…


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> I think Mark 13:32 & 33 says it all!
> 
> 32"But of *that day* or *that hour* no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but the Father alone.
> 33"Take heed, keep on the alert; for you do not know when the appointed time will come.&#8230;


Mark 13 lines up with Matthew 24

this comes after Jesus says..

Mar 13:24 But in those days, *after that tribulation*, the *sun shall be darkened*, and *the moon shall not give her light*, 
Mar 13:25 And *the stars of heaven shall fall*, and *the powers that are in heaven shall be shaken*. 
Mar 13:26 And *then* shall they see the Son of man coming in the clouds with great power and glory.

so what will happen before he comes...There will be signs in the Sun, moon, stars...

While we may not know THAT HOUR or Day..we sure can KNOW the season...and we SURE can know what must happen first...

Jesus (unless the bible is wrong) can not show up right now or until after the Abomination that makes desolate and the man of sin is revealed and a falling away occurs, and the GREAT Tribulation happens/happening...

I often hear people quote.."No man knows the day or hour"... and it often makes me think the person is just regurgitating things they have heard without having any true knowledge themselves...Sorry that sounds harsh and mean but it falls in line with the folks that say "Your not supposed to judge"...

It is like the princess bride..."I do not think it means what you think it means"


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I often hear people quote.."No man knows the day or hour"... and it often makes me think the person is just regurgitating things they have heard without having any true knowledge themselves...Sorry that sounds harsh and mean but it falls in line with the folks that say "Your not supposed to judge"...
> 
> It is like the princess bride..."I do not think it means what you think it means"


MM I'm not going to get into a debate with you over scripture. But you might want to look up the definition of self-righteous.

Galatians 1:8-9 But even if we or an angel from heaven should preach to you a gospel contrary to the one we preached to you, let him be accursed. 9 As we have said before, so now I say again: If anyone is preaching to you a gospel contrary to the one you received, let him be accursed


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> MM I'm not going to get into a debate with you over scripture. But you might want to look up the definition of self-righteous.
> 
> Galatians 1:8-9 But even if we or an angel from heaven should preach to you a gospel contrary to the one we preached to you, let him be accursed. 9 As we have said before, so now I say again: If anyone is preaching to you a gospel contrary to the one you received, let him be accursed


I would suggest that you look up the meaning also... you quoted a line from scripture.. I quoted a ton of them to show you that you were incorrect in your understanding of what the scriptures were saying..

And now you are again picking a verse or two as a proof text to make an invalid point or better yet you are saying or hinting that I am accursed because you think I am preaching another gospel.. of course the GOSPEL here is the GOSPEL..good news that Jesus is the Christ..it has nothing to do with end times....

and frankly for you to try and say that a disagreement over end times events is perverting the gospel shows a lack of bible knowledge on your part... and for you to hint that I am accursed is just wrong.

let me quote the next verse you left out "Gal 1:10 For do I now persuade men, or God? or do I seek to please men? for if I yet pleased men, I should not be the servant of Christ."

I am not a people pleaser... if you can show a verse that proves I am wrong about timing of the Coming of Jesus Christ..please quote them... For me I have posted enough already that show...
1. peace treaty must be signed
2. temple or alter rebuilt
3 falling away
4. man of sin revealed

MUST HAPPEN FIRST

and we are told WE (believers) are not in darkness and Jesus says AFTER these signs THEN he will send his angels...

If I am missing something...show me the scripture


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> MM I'm not going to get into a debate with you over scripture.


2Ti 4:1 I charge thee therefore before God, and the Lord Jesus Christ, who shall judge the quick and the dead at his appearing and his kingdom; 
2Ti 4:2 Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine.

so it is YOUR duty to correct/reprove/exhort me if I am wrong.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> 2Ti 4:1 I charge thee therefore before God, and the Lord Jesus Christ, who shall judge the quick and the dead at his appearing and his kingdom;
> 2Ti 4:2 Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine.
> 
> so it is YOUR duty to correct/reprove/exhort me if I am wrong.....


Also from Timothy; "Remind them of these things, and charge them before God not to quarrel about words, which does no good, but only ruins the hearers."

I've been biting my tongue, too. There are forums for theological debate if that is what you want. Attempting to argue pre, mid. post or no rapture is not of any use.

I'll caution you in this manner, only; I have read the writings of those who argue all sides, and many of the writers have at least working knowledge of the appropriate languages to understand more than just what those of us who read the KJV, ESV, etc., do.

Rather than argue with fellow believers, time would be better served with those who are in need of Christ. Those who are needing the Good News are no served by watching Christians argue among themselves.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Rather than argue with fellow believers, time would be better served with those who are in need of Christ. Those who are needing the Good News are no served by watching Christians argue among themselves.


True, although I have been enjoying the hell out of this debate. (Sorry, I could not resist the pun.)

But in all seriousness, I think theological debate does have a place on a prepper site, provided it does not get out of control and drive folks away. When SHTF, I do want to make sure that myself and everybody I surround myself with has explored theology as much as possible and is "right" with the Lord.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> True, although I have been enjoying the hell out of this debate. (Sorry, I could not resist the pun.)
> 
> But in all seriousness, I think theological debate does have a place on a prepper site, provided it does not get out of control and drive folks away. When SHTF, I do want to make sure that myself and everybody I surround myself with has explored theology as much as possible and is "right" with the Lord.


Oh, I can enjoy them, too.

I'm going to bow out of the debate. Someone needs to be a non-interested referee in the ring. :-D


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> 2Ti 4:1 I charge thee therefore before God, and the Lord Jesus Christ, who shall judge the quick and the dead at his appearing and his kingdom;
> 2Ti 4:2 Preach the word; be instant in season, out of season; reprove, rebuke, exhort with all longsuffering and doctrine.
> 
> so it is YOUR duty to correct/reprove/exhort me if I am wrong.....


Theological debates are not for everybody. They often represent and involve a different type of troll and trolling. I have my flame retardant shorts on so go ahead and flame my ass off for saying that.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Theological debates are not for everybody. They often represent and involve a different type of troll and trolling. I have my flame retardant shorts on so go ahead and flame my ass off for saying that.


Proverbs 27:17 As iron sharpens iron, so one person sharpens another.

Debates are a great way to learn, challenge, and force people to study to defend their ideas and believes.

I have many many hours debating atheists and non believers. I have also taught bible class where I had Pastors and elders attending. I can not say that the Bible study folks always agreed with me...I have actually had several folks change their eschatology stance.

HOWEVER - the problem arises when people do not want to backup their ideas with scripture....

I prep because of what the bible teaches...so I can not divorce prepping and End Times


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am a Christian and I prep...
> 
> Here is what I believe will go down...
> 
> ...


Has anyone seen the exact replica of Solomon's temple in Brazil?!?! Completed this past July!

Mark 13:14 "when you see 'the abomination that causes desolation' standing where it does not belong......
so does this mean the temple standing where it does not belong? or is it speaking of the Anti Christ standing where he should not belong???


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Has anyone seen the exact replica of Solomon's temple in Brazil?!?! Completed this past July!
> 
> Mark 13:14 "when you see 'the abomination that causes desolation' standing where it does not belong......
> so does this mean the temple standing where it does not belong? or is it speaking of the Anti Christ standing where he should not belong???


when plain sense makes common sense seek no other sense

Mat 24:15 When ye therefore shall *see the abomination of desolation*, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, *stand in the holy place,* (whoso readeth, let him understand

I think Jesus makes it clear that the abomination will be standing where it should not be


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

?......been struggling with this one for a few weeks!


----------

